# 130 metre Video Run



## FunnyFellow (Apr 30, 2010)

Towards Christmas time, My school is putting on an outdoor concert type thing, and I have been requested to do a 130 metre video run between a camera and a projector in the green room. The school wants to do it as cheaply as possible. If it helps, I have a 30m spool of VGA that could be used if I could work out how to implement it.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 30, 2010)

Just video, or video sync'ed with audio?

Perhaps something from this thread: _Video_ via mic cable?


----------



## FunnyFellow (Apr 30, 2010)

sorry, it is both i need to run, but only 100 m of audio which isn't a problem.


----------



## museav (Apr 30, 2010)

I think Derek was referencing potential timing differences between the audio and video causing lip sync issues.

The first question is what "video" is involved? Is it composite video, component, VGA or RGBHV, SDI, HD-SDI, HDMI, DVI, etc.? And for anything other than SDI or composite video, what resolution?

Does it have to be outside for any time? Will it run through any plenum ceiling spaces or anything like that? Are there any special considerations?


----------



## Studio (Apr 30, 2010)

If it is just SD video use 2 old VCRs and some coax, set one to output to channel 3 and the other to display channel 3. Then you get stereo audio and video.


----------



## FunnyFellow (Apr 30, 2010)

it is just a composite output with no other requirements.


----------



## renegadeblack (May 14, 2010)

We recently had to setup a video run for actors and crew to see what was going on on stage. We had a camera in the booth which we hooked up to coax and ran to a room in the adjacent hallway. I'd say it was about 100 feet that it ran and it worked fairly well. We just had that hooked up to the camera via an RCA connector (composite right?) for the video and we stuck a powered monitor in the room with a receiver for a wireless mic in there too. Eventually, we'll probably get an RF modulator so that we can send audio down the same line... or just use the VCR method. 

Slight hijack: The picture wasn't great due to the fact that it was an HDTV displaying what was probably a less than SD picture on a 42" screen. Does anyone know of perhaps a cheap RF modulator that does HD or something because the quality was really horrific. Not signal quality, just resolution issues I guess.


----------



## MisterTim (May 14, 2010)

renegadeblack said:


> Slight hijack: The picture wasn't great due to the fact that it was an HDTV displaying what was probably a less than SD picture on a 42" screen. Does anyone know of perhaps a cheap RF modulator that does HD or something because the quality was really horrific. Not signal quality, just resolution issues I guess.



No. I know that they do exist, but only in professional broadcast capacities, where you're talking about 5 digits and up generally. You could probably find one cheaper, but you're still talking (guesstimate) $1000 or so. 

The same goes for an external video upconverter, which again is pro broadcast-level equipment. Yes you can do it, but no you can't do it cheaply. 

So no, there is no cheap solution to make your TV picture look better. 

As far as the original topic goes, even the cheapest composite video baluns are rated for 300m+, so you should have no problem with 130m.  This one is rated for 675m, and would probably look horrible at 675m, but 130 you should be good. Or just use coax cable as previously discussed.


----------

